# Operators needed in sterling and dixion IL



## KCG Management (Oct 13, 2010)

I need 4 good bobcat opperators for down in sterling and dixion. If any one knows of snomeone looking for winter work have them get a hold of me.

KCG Management LLC
Mark Krog 
[email protected]
630-401-4757


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

there is comercial work to be had in Dixon? wow.

Pm me and I can get you a number.


----------

